# What arrows are you using for 3D this year?



## scottb1 (Jul 8, 2004)

*3-D Arrows*

2512 70 gr 2.25 quickspin beiter nocks.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Victory X-Ringers V1 350 w/ mini blazers


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ethier victory vforce v1 or x ringers


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

fatboys / ace's


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Victory X-Ringer V1 350 with Blazer X2's.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Fatboy 500s or X Weave 100s Pro's


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

27" Easton Flatline 400's with a 80 grain tip and duravane 2.3 3D vanes - 301.5 grains.


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

CXL ss 250s w/Mini Blazers and 80 grain Fatboy points



Rick


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

gold tip tripleXs with 50 grain glue in.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Victory X-Ringer V1's


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Shot GT UL400PRO's w/85 grain tips in 2009. Total wt=316 gr @ 28.5".

Going to shoot Easton Redline 360's w/90 grain NIBB's for 2010. Total wt=352 gr @ 28.5". AlphaBurner seems to like a stiffer spined arrow.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Fatboy 400
and
Cobalt 2613


----------



## bonecollector76 (Apr 23, 2005)

Gold Tip Pro 22's and Ultraligt Pro 4000's


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Fatboy 400's or Eclipse 2312's


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

Victory hv's


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

ARROW DYNAMICS-BEST 3D ARROW EVER:wink:


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Something fat and light!


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Victory X ringer 27" screw in 75gr tip total weight is 314gr FOC OF 12.9 SPEED 326FPS they are flying great!! Now it's up to me


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll still be shooting my GT Pro 22's.


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*arrows*

i will be shooting x-10 pro tour with 110 points and the new duravane fusion 1.5 vanes


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

smokin'dually said:


> fatboys / ace's


x2.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> gold tip tripleXs with 50 grain glue in.



x2


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

Fatten Boyen 400s...


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> gold tip tripleXs with 50 grain glue in.


Watch out for a strong cross wind lol


X7 cobalts 2412 90gr Easton vanes and nocks


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

ACC 3-49's


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Victory 22-xHV!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

fatboys and maybe XXX'S


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

SteveID said:


> Something fat and light!


That would be Arrow Dynamics. They are awesome. Everyone should atleast try them, there like the size of a 26 at the fromt and the size of an acc at the back. they are somethng else


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man you guys that don't have a speed rule are lucky in a way.

The local shoots I shoot in have a 280 fps +3% rule to allow for variances in chronos.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Fat Boy 500 and X2 vanes


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> Man you guys that don't have a speed rule are lucky in a way.
> 
> The local shoots I shoot in have a 280 fps +3% rule to allow for variances in chronos.


I wish ours would


----------



## Vinyari (Feb 10, 2007)

no speed rule, I am shooting CT cheetah's, been shooting them for 3 years now, they are great for 3D IMO, and last time I checked I was gettin 318 fps with 60# @ 27.5"


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Victory x-ringer HV1's (.350) with 2" blazers.


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Easton Lightspeed 3ds


----------



## freefall619 (Dec 15, 2009)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> gold tip tripleXs with 50 grain glue in.


What kind and size of Vanes are you using?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

blazer x2s


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

vx22 hv's for me. blazers 80gr, 282gr total, pin nocks.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*arrows*

Victory X-ringers V1 350's, mini-blazers, 110grain front, 286fps. on my DrennyLD


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

These....










28" Easton Redline 460s, Unibushings with G-nocks, 80gr nibbs and 2 3/4" LH shield cut feathers. Cresting and all weighs 301gr and they fly great from a 28", 60# Spiralled ProTec.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

For indoor spots: 2512 Easton Cosmic Eclipse. For 3d: Easton Fatboy's. For hunting:Easton St Axis N-fused 340.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

Im using some of the previous generation CX Line Jammers i got on clearance sale. They fly real well, but I dont think theyre as durable as the Easton Fat/Beman 9.3 or the GT big shafts.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Gold tip pro 22's


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

*3d arrows*

Easton fat boys


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

3D

Gold Tip UL Pro 500


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

GT PRO 22s


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

If i want a fat shaft -- Line Jammers w/ G nocks and Vantec superspines. If I got normal shaft -- Radial X Weave Pro w/ G nocks and Blazers


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

CXL with Duravane 3D 1.8 100 gr glue in points.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

CXL-ss 250s with mini blazers if I change it will be back to Fatboys.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Fatboys with Blazers for me. :wink:

Lien2


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

hunting & 3d with maximas


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

Gold tip X-cutters, 90 grain tips, 2" blazer vanes. Victory X-ringer 350s sounding pretty good, though....


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Easton Epics for me...


----------



## cabohoyt (Jun 8, 2009)

Carbon Express Maxima 3D Selects 250's with Bohning X-Vanes 1.75" shield cut(in my opinion the best flying combination out there) shooting 65lbs with these.

I am going to shoot the Carbon Express CXL SS 350's with Bohning X2's at 70 lbs this year and see how I like it. Wanting a fatter shaft :wink:


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Thinking about 2512's for ASA


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2009)

Lightspeed 3D 400s with black nocks and black mini Blazers.:wink:


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

GT Expedition Hunters 5575 100 gr. GT point


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Easton Cobalt 2412's to start off with. Might try some 2512's if I can find a few inexpensive arrows to trial.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

carbon tech


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Fatboy 400's


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

redneckarcher29 said:


> ARROW DYNAMICS-BEST 3D ARROW EVER:wink:


Where are you still getting these? I thought they went out of Business, loved that shaft.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

easton......toying with shooting 2712's again, or the FATBOYS!


----------



## enumclawarcher (Apr 11, 2009)

*Arrows*

ACC 3-49 :thumbs_up


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

CXL-SS 250's with 125gn tips and Vanetec HP's


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

I will try the Victory Nano Force this year for 3D! I heard a lot of good things about this arrows:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

easton or victory still undecided on which one yet.

Bill


----------



## lungpuncher125 (Dec 5, 2009)

easton x7 cobalt 2312's


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Easton Flatline 400's, I'm really digin' em' so far with my SWAT... Now if I can just get my hands on a Destroyer...


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

jarlickin12 said:


> Easton Lightspeed 3ds


same here:thumbs_up


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Easton flatline 400 1.8" duravane 3d vanes


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fatboys / Lightspeed 3D


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

asa1485 said:


> Man you guys that don't have a speed rule are lucky in a way.
> 
> The local shoots I shoot in have a 280 fps +3% rule to allow for variances in chronos.


If we put in that rule we'd lose most of our shooters. That's why we can't people to shoot an ASA qualifier.
Personally I like a speed rule. Helps old guys like me who would need a rifle to get to over 300 fps.
Oh yeah, Easton Flatlines, 75 gr tip, Blazer mini X vanes.


----------



## ffemtp (Oct 24, 2002)

Easton Fatboys. 26 1/2", inserts, 75 gr tips, Duravane 2.3, g nocks.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Vapor Pro 400, 1.5" black mini blazers, white tiger 4" wrap, black GT nocks, 75 grain point = 324 gr. total


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

from the Poll ,it looks like Vic has taken some market share from GT and CX?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Easton Fatboy 400s with blazers


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Gold Tip X-Cutters


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

ACC for me...:thumb:


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

easton fatboy 500 with 80 grain nibs and bohning x2 blazers


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

X-RINGER said:


> easton......toying with shooting 2712's again, or the FATBOYS!


fatboys man didnt think i would like them cause they were alittle smaller than what im used to but they fly amazing for me 
:shade:


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

FatBoy 340's with mini blazers and 85 gr. glue in points


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Victory X-Ringers


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

fatboy's


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Victory VX22's with Bohning X vanes


----------

